# BM Regal Select vs. "Classic" Regal



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I know the pros vs. cons of Regal Select have been discussed somewhat, but I was interested in what the regular users of BM think about the comparison between the "old" Regal line & the newer Regal Select. I am aware of the fact that the Regal Select is tinted with the Gennex Colorants etc., etc., etc. I am more interested in opinions from those that made the classic Regal line their go to line for many years who have switched to the newer Select line or who have used a lot of the newer line. I'm more interested in the _differences_ you've found(if any) in workability, sheen(is the sheen on the flats comparable?), coverage, drying, etc. compared to the "old" Regal. For example, when the classic Regal went 100% acrylic there were obvious differences in the product-many good-some bad. What are "we" finding with the Regal Select compared to the "Classic"? Love to hear some input from those using it everyday.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A little easier to work with. Touch up is much improved. The rest is pretty much the same, I am sure its better for the painter and homeowner.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't used the 'Select' line, but the past summer I used the 'old' Regal line which is 3 formulations more advanced than when I used to use it as a Vinyl Acrylic only 6-7 years ago. The coverage was totally amazing - better one coat coverage than even Aura in my opinion. Without having used the Select line, it seems to me at best they could only equal the performance of regular Regal, and at worse be much worse. I think it's self-priming as it's only different feature. But honestly, sometimes I think the only difference between these paints is the label on the can along with the price tag. I used P&L accolade about 4-5 years ago and was at the 'bottom' of the 9th in terms of where I was on a job, and couldn' stop to do a full prime of some major wall repair I did last minute. So I just spread on the P&L direct to mud and second coated - and came to the conclusion that Accolade was a self-priming paint due to the results I got. Then a year ago or so, I noticed that they started advertising self-priming officially on the can.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree Dan. If you read the label on Regal "classic" it says " on new *or* previously painted wallboard ".
Sounds like self-priming to me.... I believe just about any 100% acrylic paint is self priming for _most_ conditions except where a speciality primer is needed for satins, bonding, etc. Which is the case as well with the paints that are marketed as self-priming. You want to put the Regal Select over some alkyd high gloss cabinets?? Not me, not without a bonding primer of some sort in between. 
I also agree with you on the Regal classic. I think the eggshell is an excellent product.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> A little easier to work with. Touch up is much improved. The rest is pretty much the same, I am sure its better for the painter and homeowner.


 I have never had a problem with touch-ups with the "classic" Regal. Has that been your experience?


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

The first time I used Select, I was impressed how well it covered the old color on the wall. The few times after I used it, I wasn't that excited about its coverage. It really depends what colors you are painting over. I wish I can remember what colors I was working with. I used Aura today and was very pleased, a time saver, got me home in time for dinner.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Regal select has become out go to wall paint. Dries fast. You will want to cover your roller pan (or 5er for y weirdos that roll out of one) with plastic or it will skin over while cutting in even more than aura. However, it seems more forging on the wall if the cut is not quite dry than aura. It is also easier to work with than aura. We still tend to cut, let dry, then roll while with the regular regal we could cut and roll a wall at the same.

Less touchy with sags than aura. I still prefer aura, but regal select is easier to work with, similar in behavior to old regal in application.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CliffK said:


> I have never had a problem with touch-ups with the "classic" Regal. Has that been your experience?


In eggshell yes, and many colors even in matte. 

Also wanted to add that you really need to be stirring regularly. Tripped me up this summer. I can't find that thread I did with lots of pics and the colors used. Maybe someone with more pt fourms foo than I can get the search function to produce.

Edit found it. Just needed the right keyword.
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/regal-select-13557/


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> In eggshell yes, and many colors even in matte.


 With a spray or roll/brush application?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Cliff - the eggshell is what we always use to use. But the product I tend to use more often now is the Regal Matte - that's been an amazing product.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

plainpainter said:


> Cliff - the eggshell is what we always use to use. But the product I tend to use more often now is the Regal Matte - that's been an amazing product.


 We use each of them a lot and agree, work very well. No problems and haven't experienced any touch-up problems as Straight Lines mentioned.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CliffK said:


> With a spray or roll/brush application?


Brush and roll.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes regal will self prime - over Sheet rock 90, and 20 and over regular drywall mud, just did a whole house repaint with it in Eggshell and tested it. I still belive in primer for many reasons, build and durability of the finished surface being the largest.

I find the eggshell is like Pearl and I don't care for the sheen - we roll the walls with it like it is a Pearl/Satin, the Matte is fairly flat, less sheen than Aura Matte - we just did an entire house in Regal Matte, she has no kids. Product looks great, covers excellent. We have another whole house in regal starting next week. I checked the data sheets on Aura Matte vs Regal Matte and Regal is slightly flatter, depending on the base.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want the old Regal line go grab a gallon of Ben.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I have switched 100% to Regal Select except I still use Aura on accent colors! I have yet to experience any issues and have done pretty much everything I can to make it look bad! Seems like a workhorse for me. Used to use a good deal of Sherwin Cashmere and definitely consider this an upgrade!


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> If you want the old Regal line go grab a gallon of Ben.


the ben is the old old line before the N. 
the feedback i have been getting is that the select goes further, and covers better then the old (n series) 
but be careful, rem. that the genex system will tint that same colors different then the old colors so touch up can only be used with the old regal ( n series) also if you have a picky client you may want to get the genex colors okayed before you start some are not matching close to the chip.....mostly browns and greys are issues for us.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> If you want the old Regal line go grab a gallon of Ben.


Yes, other than the WB colorants. :thumbup: My Ben sales are probably 5:1 Aura and Regal


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> If you want the old Regal line go grab a gallon of Ben.


Which 'old' regal line are we talking? The Acrylic 'blend' old version or the vinyl acrylic version? The Acrylic 'blend' didn't seem to last long before they went 100% acrylic - was wondering if anyone remembers working with this formula and if it had good attributes worth mentioning?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

CliffK said:


> We use each of them a lot and agree, work very well. No problems and haven't experienced any touch-up problems as Straight Lines mentioned.


Absolutely no touchup problems with the regal matte whatsoever! But I just thought that was the advantage of a flatter sheen in general?


----------

